# Ohio River 1-14-2021



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Put In about 10am and cruised for some shad. Loads of 3-4", but I looking for something bigger. Found them in 12 fow against a concrete pier. Only in the sunny spots though. First spot produced a 11lb blue in the first 10 mins. Nothing for the next 45 mins, time to move. Caught a small blue about 6lbs (estimate). Gave it a hour and ate lunch. Ran about 7 miles to a hole that produced over the years. Bend with a nice drop off into deeper water. Marked some nice fish at the head of the drop, good sign for active fish. Within 10 mins rod number one slowly loads up, then nothing. Reel down and felt like I was hung. Wrong 15 mins later netted this hog. While I doing this rod 2 goes down. 44-11oz and 14-9oz in the boat. Fish was 45 inches long. Released for another day.









Caught nine total for the day.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

Looks great. I'll bet that was a cold day.


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Better than sittin on the couch.


----------



## cspot (Nov 22, 2020)

Nice! What was the water temp?


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Was 38 to 39 degrees. The bite was very subtle. Didn't hammer it like they do at 50+. Really need to watch your rod(s).


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

That pic really didn't do that fish justice. I fish by myself a lot. Need to rig something to hold my camera. My old boat I used a thread rod holder mount. Need to modify that to this boat.


----------



## horsedrj (May 4, 2014)

What part of the Ohio was you fishing if you don’t mind me asking 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

I was also wondering,,,,
Click on his name,,,,, a 'tip' might be posted there if he filled out any of his profile,,,,, but that is just a helpful guess,, He might like to drive for 2 hrs!
'HEADWATERS of Tanners Creek'? Cinci









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.ohiogamefishing.com


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Been a member since the old days. (GFO) Guess I better update my profile. I live about 25 mins from the Tanner Creek ramp. Northern Dearborn county in Indiana. Tanner Creek actually run though my side pasture, only about 2' wide. Pretty much the start of the drainage. Grew up on the westside of Cincy.


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

I learned a lot from Tim (Doc) and Lynn Lang and Robby Robinson when they where fishing out of Tanner's years ago. They shared a ton of hard earned knowledge with people. Sadly both Lynn and Robby were taken from us way to early. Robby hosted a lot of the cat fisherman on this site at his favorite lakes. Some are still floating around here. Tim has since moved to a better fishing area. Oh almost forgot, back then we also had the original "Catking" from over the East Fork Lake area. A local legend who never failed to entertain. Good times!


----------



## Randy G (Mar 31, 2019)

You folks don't eat those cats do you?


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

CPR , Catch-Photograph-Release for me. They take a long time to mature, and the commercial guys rape the resource enough already.


----------



## cspot (Nov 22, 2020)

Randy G said:


> You folks don't eat those cats do you?


Not sure where @sliprig is at on the Ohio, but I fish the part in PA and between WV/OH. I think they don't recommend eating any catfish over 18". Even then I think they only recommend consuming a handful of meals in a year. No thanks, I won't keep anything I catch out of the river. I don't even care that much for fish. If I am going to keep fish, I have some local lakes/streams that don't have any advisories.


----------



## outbackmac (May 4, 2015)

sliprig. Those were the days i agree. good to see you on and fishing. need to catch up sometime.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

sliprig said:


> I learned a lot from Tim (Doc) and Lynn Lang and Robby Robinson when they where fishing out of Tanner's years ago. They shared a ton of hard earned knowledge with people. Sadly both Lynn and Robby were taken from us way to early. Robby hosted a lot of the cat fisherman on this site at his favorite lakes. Some are still floating around here. Tim has since moved to a better fishing area. Oh almost forgot, back then we also had the original "Catking" from over the East Fork Lake area. A local legend who never failed to entertain. Good times!


Any body remember Mr.fishohio? He used to tear up the wipers on the river!


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

I remember Jim. He just kind of disappeared. Great all round fisherman.


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Here are some pics from the same era.


----------



## Tree_Beard (Jan 13, 2021)

Randy G said:


> You folks don't eat those cats do you?


I bring home smaller ones. I also grill them so the fat drips out. Not often, but I enjoy an occasional meal. Bigger ones always go back in.


----------



## outbackmac (May 4, 2015)

Yes i remember Jim as well. Back in the day. i kinda wish some of those guys were still around.


----------



## Randall (May 16, 2004)

sliprig said:


> That pic really didn't do that fish justice. I fish by myself a lot. Need to rig something to hold my camera. My old boat I used a thread rod holder mount. Need to modify that to this boat.


This is my solution and works great...I paid about $3.00 for the whole rig at a thrift store


----------

